# Not Really An Age Thing But A Common Sense Thing.



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Lately, the weather on Long Island has been awful. Lots of rain, Very cold temps. The temperature doesn't stop me from fat biking on weekends but it does squash my commuting by bike. So for the last few weeks, I ride the subway and my truck instead of bookending my railroad commute with a bike ride on my Dahon. 
After only really getting out to ride on weekends, I went for a ride at a new found trail this past Saturday. Very short but very steep climbs. I blew it out and went home and did a few small jobs around the house, watched some tv and went to bed. 
Woke up Sunday, felt fine. It was raining fairly heavy so no riding. I am building or should I say improving a crappy box bike for my nephew for Christmas so I needed to go to the bike shop for some parts. I drove to the shop, got what I needed and got out. On the drive home my right ankle, calf and shin started killing me. The pain got pretty bad but not bad enough to stop me. I stretched a little and it eased slightly so I went on with my business. A few hours later, my wife returned home and as I was telling her about this, it came on again and got so bad I couldn't walk. She took me to the ER all in a panic. I kept saying it's muscles but she insisted it was a blood clot or something. 
Anyway, after five hours and an X ray and a sonogram of my legs, no fractures, no clots. I went home and stretched it all out properly and in a few hours it started to feel normal again. 
So what did I learn? Drink more water and stretch REGULARLY. 
I was slackin'.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

But that's the problem as you age.

You hear the stories of all the folk who ignored niggling issues, and then next thing you're attending the funeral.

I've always been blasé about injuries "Oh, it's just pain. I'll handle it" - then I learned the hard way there's some pains that should not be ignored.

Better to have a red face than a nice wooden box...


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Water, stretch, and minerals. 
Must of us have woefully low mineral levels in things such as magnesium.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Water should be in the veggies we eat. Triple your veggies intake is my suggestion. It is easy you buy them cheap it means they are in season.


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

33red said:


> Water should be in the veggies we eat. Triple your veggies intake is my suggestion. It is easy you buy them cheap it means they are in season.


If hydration is the issue, I would suggest drinking water. Yes foods contain water, but they contain other things that may have an adverse effect. Take watermellon, (yes, a fruit) while high in water content it is also a very good diuretic. If you want to loose 8 pounds of water weight overnight, gorge yourself on watermellon one night...been there, done that for a biggest loser contest. It is not something you want to eat if looking to hydrate.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

My wife has necessarily become an armchair expert on supplements after getting sick a couple of years ago. She has done a lot of research on what is lacking even in what we might assume is a healthy diet. Much of what we eat is hugely lacking in essential everything. Today's vegetable or fruit is nothing like what is was before, and if we are to give our bodies what they really need, we have to supplement. We have both had full blood panels done to see where we might need to replenish, and it is quite staggering how much we are lacking, even with a pretty good diet. Our kitchen counter is like a pharmacy. Expensive, but keeping us above ground so far


----------

